# Apple solde....



## Amophis (28 Avril 2004)

Comme la nouvelle gamme ibook et pbook arrivent, on peut faire de bonne affaire.

Je suis passé hier soir chez Surcouf Mérignac (33) et ils vendent (neuf bien sur pas reconditionné) le Powerbook 12' 1ghz 256Mo 40Go superdrive pour....1500 TTC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je ne sais pas mais pour l'instant c'est le prix le plus bas qu'il m'est été donné de voir...

Y-t-il une grosse diff. entre celui là et le nouveau Pb 12' 1.33Ghz (du fait du passage à 167 du bus et +32 MO sur la carte graphique). ?

Merci


----------



## mercutio (28 Avril 2004)

le différence ? presque 400 euros... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A ce prix là, il est intéressant...


----------



## Marcant (28 Avril 2004)

La différence est surtout au niveau de la carte graphique. Avec la 64, le powerbook ramera moins pour la fonction exposée et si tu fais quelques jeux qui demandent un bonne configuration comme UT2004 par exemple.


----------



## GrandGibus (28 Avril 2004)

Parce que ça rame avec 32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ????

Fo po exagérer quand même


----------



## GrandGibus (28 Avril 2004)

je parlais d'Exposé biensûr....


----------



## Kaneda (28 Avril 2004)

Hôter moi d'un doute .. Exposé rame sur un iBook 1,2 Ghz avec 768 de ram par exemple ?


----------



## GrandGibus (28 Avril 2004)

*NAN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

(quoique j'ai pas d'iBook, j'ai un aluBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Mais je ne vois absolument pas pourquoi ça ramerait (à moins bien sûr de lancer plusieurs opérations de rendering sous fcp ou autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pendant l'animation d'Exposé)

Par contre, je l'ai vu tourner sur iMac et là aussi, pas de problème.


----------



## fausto (28 Avril 2004)

Salut,
vas aujourd'hui sur le refurb d'apple : le même à 1400 euros


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Avril 2004)

Hello,
ça ne rame déjà pas sur un Ti avec 16 Mo de ram graphique 
donc 32 ou plus que du bonheur


----------

